# Congratulations to everyone for hitting 2 million posts on TBT! Prize inside!



## Justin (Dec 1, 2013)

We just hit 1.5 million posts back in early August, and now today we've just hit the big 2 million! Thanks to everyone who has contributed towards this milestone. TBT is just as strong as it was back in June when New Leaf released, if not stronger now. We hope you'll continue to stick around, especially for our events such as the Fair!

Oh yeah... To celebrate hitting 2 million posts, the first 100 unique members to click on this link will earn themselves 1 Ticket for the Fair! If you don't know what the Fair is, or what Tickets are for, now is a good time to check out the new Fair boards on the index. The link will take you straight to the Fairgrounds.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 1, 2013)

I clicked the link. Woop woop.

Wow, that's a lot of posts! I will be sticking round for as long as I can possibly do so c:


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Dec 1, 2013)

WOW! That's a lot of posts. So who made the 2,000,000th post?


----------



## Kip (Dec 1, 2013)

How will you know if we clicked it?


----------



## Jake (Dec 1, 2013)

14,478 of those belong to me 
(and probs more coz of forum games)
#spammer4lyf

but **** 500k posts in like 3-4 months, thats craaaaaaazy


----------



## VioletPrincess (Dec 1, 2013)

Clicked the link


----------



## Truffle (Dec 1, 2013)

Clicked it!


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 1, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for the ticket!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 1, 2013)

Whoop! <3

Clicked it :>


----------



## lizzyrose (Dec 1, 2013)

yay a ticket! thank you


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 1, 2013)

Clicked it!~


----------



## Lassy (Dec 1, 2013)

Whooohooo. Clicked it


----------



## Dolby (Dec 1, 2013)

I clicked it. Am i among the first 100?


----------



## Superpenguin (Dec 1, 2013)

I clicked it! Thanks for the ticket!


----------



## princessrae (Dec 1, 2013)

Yay I clicked it and got my ticket! Congrats TBT!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 1, 2013)

Clicked it yayy!


----------



## Dolby (Dec 1, 2013)

Nevermind, you'll know if you get a pm


----------



## Chessa (Dec 1, 2013)

Clicked it! I like this forum and the fair is a GREAT event!! Congrats to everyone who made this possible!


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 1, 2013)

Thank you for the ticket T~T yeees


----------



## Joey (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes, got a ticket.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Dec 1, 2013)

Congrats everyone!
(I also clicked it and got 1 ticket!)


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 1, 2013)

Yay I got a ticket!


----------



## pengutango (Dec 1, 2013)

Whoo!! Got a ticket!


----------



## Seany (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome~

And thanks for the ticket!


----------



## Byngo (Dec 1, 2013)

Wow, 2 million? o:

1 ticket! c:


----------



## Kammeh (Dec 1, 2013)

Yay got a ticket!!! Congrats on 2million posts TBT!


----------



## Venn (Dec 1, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## reyy (Dec 1, 2013)

Ticket yay


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 1, 2013)

Yay I clicked it and got a ticket!


----------



## spamurai (Dec 1, 2013)

Sneaky, hiding these posts... I'm gonna have to start checking every forum/sub-forums cos I keep missing this stuff lol.
I pretty much just watch new-post all the time but still miss these things.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 1, 2013)

Been 3 hours and there are still tickets left? Huzzah!


----------



## Hikari (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm glad I got a free ticket! And congrats on getting 2 mil post everyone!


----------



## Emily (Dec 1, 2013)

aw ty & congrats tbt


----------



## JellyBeans (Dec 1, 2013)

Clicked it 

Man. I've contributed about 2.5k to that. Somuch 

Aw yeah a ticket


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 1, 2013)

Hooray for TBT and everyone who got a ticket! XD


----------



## Colour Bandit (Dec 1, 2013)

Surprisingly I got a ticket, I would of thought I missed getting one!

Around 1,278 of those were my posts!  Hopefully there will be millions more posts to come!


----------



## mariop476 (Dec 1, 2013)

Wow, that's an incredible amount for 3-4 months.  Especially considering there was a 33% increase in posts in those months from the total amount of the previous ~8 1/2 years.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and about 500 of those posts were mine.
Helping!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Yay! I got a free ticket!


----------



## Trundle (Dec 1, 2013)

Yay for TBT!


----------



## Mao (Dec 1, 2013)

Woo congrats TBT <3


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Dec 1, 2013)

2 Million is a huge milestone....  Wow!!!  Thank you very much for the free ticket too!!  To be honest, I was amazed there were any left over.


----------



## iLoveYou (Dec 1, 2013)

I clicked it. {: Gimme a ticket pls


----------



## Bowie (Dec 1, 2013)

I can guarantee that nobody in this entire thread didn't click that link.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 1, 2013)

Horray for 2 million posts!

(And I clicked the link)


----------



## oath2order (Dec 1, 2013)

HOLLA IN THA HOOD. GOT MY TICKET


----------



## Lauren (Dec 1, 2013)

I gots ticket


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 1, 2013)

I got one of the tickets, what are they for? Just to commemorate 2,000,000 posts or do they have a use? If not, oh well, it doesn't matter too much. 
Including this post, I contributed 8,370 posts towards the 2,000,000 posts.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 1, 2013)

JasonBurrows said:


> I got one of the tickets, what are they for? Just to commemorate 2,000,000 posts or do they have a use? If not, oh well, it doesn't matter too much.
> Including this post, I contributed 8,370 posts towards the 2,000,000 posts.



You earn them by participating in contests and events in The Bell Tree Fair section.  Then you can go to the shop and purchase stuff using the tickets you earned.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 1, 2013)

Aww no ticket (yet).

Yay for 2 million posts though.


----------



## Kaybe (Dec 1, 2013)

Clicked on it. Goodjob on the 2mil posts! ^^


----------



## J087 (Dec 1, 2013)

Congrats to everyone! I only contributed 750 posts.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 1, 2013)

I contributed an incredible 0.00122% with my 1,220 posts.


----------



## Minties (Dec 1, 2013)

Clicked and hooray 2 million!


----------



## Laurina (Dec 1, 2013)

Congratulations on your 2,000,000 c: Glad to be apart of it. Here's to the next million! Wooo.


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Dec 4, 2013)

Clicked it, but I might be after the 100th O.O


----------



## Dustygirl (Dec 4, 2013)

clicked it


----------



## Justin (Dec 4, 2013)

Just by the way guys, that link ran out of uses like 4 hours after this thread was made.  You're a little late.


----------



## xTurnip (Dec 8, 2013)

I clicked it, but I don't know if I got a ticket. XD


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Dec 8, 2013)

Aw, I was way late. :c  But congratulations on the 2 million posts milestone!
Let's see...I probably helped with about 1,200 of those posts!  Not much, but everything counts and I'm glad to be here anyway!


----------



## Farobi (Dec 9, 2013)

Congrats.


----------



## unravel (Dec 9, 2013)

I reported that user he is just spamming the thread


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 9, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I reported that user he is just spamming the thread



Yup me too. He even linked to a Facebook page =P
~~~
I hope we can hit three million, two million is great but not great enough


----------

